
U.S. Government Says Hoverboards Are Verboten - mrfusion
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/19/u-s-government-says-hoverboards-are-verboten/
======
runin2k1
That is not what the government has said. They've asked for the device
manufacturers to submit their products for UL certification.

No bans, recalls, or any other measures have been taken by the government.

~~~
xaqfox
"They've asked"...that's an even worse characterization of the article than
the headline failing to qualify that only non-UL Certified devices are
"verboten" (by being deemed automatically defective and seized).

